# Alumacraft spray in liner



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

I am looking at the 1546AW and see they have paint or spray in liner option. I have not seen what it looks like or how it holds up. Not sure if there is an up charge for it. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

Check the upcharge, it’s there! Used to be a dealer and we sprayed them with sem bedliner, our rep saw it and then Alumacraft started offering it! I don’t think it’s as good as line x so check the charge vs having it line x’d! Back then they were using the same diy stuff we were not the polyurea that is far superior.


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

Had my rockers line-x on my old Z71, it was solid. Im guessing the interior of the 1546 would be around 1K. Wasn't sure what Alumacraft is using. Good info Boatbrains. Waiting on Alumacraft upcharge response.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The spray on liner in my truck gets extremely hot. I'm sure a lighter color wouldn't be as bad, but still something you might want to research before committing to.


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

Summer in Phx can be over 110 by the afternoon. Everything gets hot. I fish from 5am -9. Im thinking more do I want to spend a 1k liner on a 3k boat. Im still at the collecting info stage. Im mainly a kayaker.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’d leave the hull bare inside and if you put a floor do perforated aluminum sheet and spray it with light grey Tuffcoat. I did the whole inside of the aluminum boat I built a few years ago and it’s still holding up in Louisiana with the new owner. Is it a welded hull?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’d leave the hull bare inside and if you put a floor do perforated aluminum sheet and spray it with light grey Tuffcoat. I did the whole inside of the aluminum boat I built a few years ago and it’s still holding up in Louisiana with the new owner. Is it a welded hull?


Got any pictures of the perforated aluminum floor? Interested to see what it looks like.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Got any pictures of the perforated aluminum floor? Interested to see what it looks like.


No, it’s something I wish ai knew about before finishing the floor in mine. Saves weight, drains and dissipates heat better than solid aluminum sheet.


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

The MV 1546AW comes with a aluminum floor welded in. Its a welded boat.
http://alumacraft.com/Alumacraft-Boat.php?id=571
So your tuff coat held up well then? Cabela's carrys that I think.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

fyr4efect said:


> The MV 1546AW comes with a aluminum floor welded in. Its a welded boat.
> http://alumacraft.com/Alumacraft-Boat.php?id=571
> So your tuff coat held up well then? Cabela's carrys that I think.


Yessir and it’s cheap and easy to apply with a Harbor Freight drywall hopper and a good compressor. Several light coats are bulletproof. I shot 2 primer coats and 8 top coats that ended up costing less than a couple hours of light glass work at a high end skiff shop.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

This is what I sprayed on my truck bumpers, step bars, bed, headliner, and dash! I can’t speak for the colored but can tell you that if prepped correctly and allowed to cure for more than a day or two that this stuff is tuff as hell! I like line x myself but for a diy and much less $ this is the ticket! Been on the truck for 2 yrs in the Fl sun and believe me, I am not gental on it! Sprays from a drywall hopper also.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

If you're looking for an easy DIY non skid, KiwiGrip is pretty dang tough (not as tough a a bedliner) comes in several colors and it is super easy to lay down and touch up when needed. I have it on an alum platform I built and it's holding up great.


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

I looked at that. Looks good.


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 34438
> 
> This is what I sprayed on my truck bumpers, step bars, bed, headliner, and dash! I can’t speak for the colored but can tell you that if prepped correctly and allowed to cure for more than a day or two that this stuff is tuff as hell! I like line x myself but for a diy and much less $ this is the ticket! Been on the truck for 2 yrs in the Fl sun and believe me, I am not gental on it! Sprays from a drywall hopper also.


I use to have a respirator and HVLP. Painted an experimental aircraft [15 yr ago] I do still have a hopper and compressor. That stuff looks solid. I requested pricing. Now if I only had a boat.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 34432
> View attachment 34434
> View attachment 34436


I have a new aluminum plate flat coming in 4/6 weeks n need a coating like that. What material did u use? Looks great!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I have a new aluminum plate flat coming in 4/6 weeks n need a coating like that. What material did u use? Looks great!


Tuffcoat, it’s an industrial non skid coating used on crew boats, cruise ships, water parks etc. It’s a great product that’s super easy to apply and holds up.


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Check the upcharge, it’s there! Used to be a dealer and we sprayed them with sem bedliner, our rep saw it and then Alumacraft started offering it! I don’t think it’s as good as line x so check the charge vs having it line x’d! Back then they were using the same diy stuff we were not the polyurea that is far superior.


Just checked with the local Alumacraft dealer. The spray in liner is 577.00. He also told me that Alumacraft was just bought out by Bombardier and they are reorganizing. Bombardier makes Learjets so Im thinking its a good thing. I know alot about Lears. I think they own Evinrude also. So thanks all for your imputs. Im going to order a 1546 next mo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

Bombardier is a HUGE corperation and they do own Evinrude! They will most likely only make a good boat better. Good luck!


----------

